# PROJECT52



## Bo4key

I've committed to do a 52 week project this year to explore my creativity and to improve my photography and skills. I completed a 31 day challenge last year and enjoyed the process but posting something daily proved difficult scheduling wise and also seemed forced at times and you could tell from some of the results. It did, however, help me grow as an amateur and I am looking forward to working at improving more this year. 

There isn't a theme to this project but I am committed to planning each shoot and working on executing my vision each week. The hope is to not have many "lucky snapshots" resulting from just shooting random things. 

I'll new photos every few weeks. 

Here are the first four.

Please, critique away. It's the best way to learn!




Project52 -  1/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

For this shot, I had my daughter stand next to a window that was getting indirect sunlight to use as my main light. We wrapped the white backed drape 1/2 to 3/4 around her to create some fill light. 


Edited in LR 5 and converted to B&W in Silver Efex Pro




Project52 - 2/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

This week's photo was inspired by a 5 minute portrait video from froknowsphoto.com.


Natural Light, from a Sunday hike up Knox Mountain. 




Winter Bridge-3/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

BX Creek & Falls Trail - Vernon, BC


Went out for a scouting trip and hike for a future shoot of the falls along this trail when the water is higher and to shoot some of the winterscape. 


I liked how the sun was shining through the opening and reflecting off the water that was still flowing despite the freezing temperatures. The bridge separates the white snow from the green trees nicely.




Mallard showing off - 4/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

A little disappointed with this week's submission. It was a busy week and all I was able to shoot were some mallard ducks while out for a Sunday photowalk with my daughters on Wood Lake. They love the water and seeing the ducks so this week is more about the experience than the final result. 


Of note, even at 1/1000 of a second, their wings still move too fast to capture clearly. But, I like how it lends movement to the image.


----------



## Derrel

Good use of the drape and window. I like the shot, but the "pose" is "incomplete"; it's cropped just ever-so-slightly awkwardly. Compare the "perfected pose" here: Reese - window portrait. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The loss of the hand and the window sill is pretty major. It's a beautiful B&W, and the LIGHT and her expression are VERY strong, but I would have much preferred the complete pose framing of the color shot on your Flickr. This B&W has the better expression and the catchlights on her eyes with her looking out are very nice. As a family shot, this is still a total keeper, but in a C&C I need something to "C", right???  I would crop this to a classic square, and remove most of the arm, but leave the window reflection. Trouble with kids this age is you often only get one,two three chances, and then it's...OVER, Daddy! Kid is goooone! Still, a cute photo.

2-Allison in the snow...nice. Love the actual snowing!!! Kind of wish her arm was going around her tummy, think it might look better than having the arm going straight down. LIKE the DOF control on the tree behind, good use of the light that was there, good focus, good use of the lens, good basic place to shoot.

3-Bridge. Not too bad, but not rerally holding my eye...kind of "split" by the bridge, 50-50 on top, 50-50 creek on the bottom...Nice light, but not really "compelling".

4-Mallard flapping his wings....love the slight wing blur. I think among domesticated mallards, that the three drakes around one hen, with the male there showing off means there might be some baby duck-makin' going on soon... I dunno..this shot is "okay"...I like the technique, meaning the focus and shutter speed blur that looks very nice.


----------



## Bo4key

Thanks Darrel, constructive as always. 

I actually prefer the color version of the picture of my daughter as well but I did the B&W edit first for the project and IIRC did the color edit later in the week. Kicked myself for rushing the process a bit. 

I can appreciate the critique on the bridge shot. I was using the 50/50 split to try to differentiate the difference between the green trees and white snow. Probably lost in translatio


----------



## Bo4key

On a post - 5/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

This week, all I got around to doing was editing a photo from a walk I took a couple weeks ago. (My excuses: sick kid one day, bad weather, month end at work) I was out for a photowalk looking for larger birds and this guy was just hanging out watching me, probably looking for lunch. He stayed on the post for a good ten minutes while I shot different angles and compositions.


----------



## paigew

#1 is beautiful! I love the shadows, the reflection, the pose, the light! Gorgeous!

I also really love #3 & 5.   Can't wait to see more of your project.


----------



## Austin Greene

I know what you mean about daily challenges becoming forced, that is exactly the reason why I've avoided them to date. I'm quite tempted, however, to try a 52 week project. A lot will be changing in my life over the next year (graduating/unemployment/moving etc), and I'm curious how it might influence my photography.

Generally like the photos! Quite curious where you'll take this one


----------



## Bo4key

togalive said:


> I know what you mean about daily challenges becoming forced, that is exactly the reason why I've avoided them to date. I'm quite tempted, however, to try a 52 week project. A lot will be changing in my life over the next year (graduating/unemployment/moving etc), and I'm curious how it might influence my photography.
> 
> Generally like the photos! Quite curious where you'll take this one



I think a 52 week project would be perfect for you then, if nothing else but to document all the changes you have coming up.


----------



## Bo4key

The wife and kids and I visited my Aunt & Uncle out of town for the weekend and she builds this beautiful winter scene with a toy train every year in a bay window. I wanted to capture the wonderful light and small details of a project that I am sure takes hours to put together every year. This is just a small part of a much larger scene.




Toy Shop - 6/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Tripod Mounted 
35mm
0.3 Sec Exposure
f/8
ISO 200

I used a small table lamp, shade on, camera right and a small gold reflector to spread some light. The rest of the scene is lit by the small lights in the buildings.


----------



## Bo4key

Kingfisher 7/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I had spotted this male Belted Kingfisher a few times near Lake Okanagan but was never able to get a decent photo. I visited the same location a few times this week trying to finally capture him. This is the result. Unfortunately he was in the shade but I am fairly happy with how it turned out.


Cropped from original with adjustments in LR.


----------



## mmaria

I like this image primarily because of the colors presented, but If it were mine I would bump up the exposure a bit and straighten him a bit


----------



## Bo4key

mmaria said:


> I like this image primarily because of the colors presented, but If it were mine I would bump up the exposure a bit and straighten him a bit



I'll give it a try. I was worried about bringing up the background exposure much more and making it a distraction.

Edit: I upped the exposure but found that I started to lose detail in the feathers. I think it works though.




Belted Kingfisher Male  by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mmaria

I was thinking about something like this


----------



## Bo4key

I like the edit. 

Side note: the noise bugs me in this shot for some reason. I've done noise reduction in LR and only shot at ISO 800 which the 70D should handle no problem. It probably is attributable to the cropping, too. (and I was pixel peeping)


----------



## Bo4key

Trying something abstract this week and away from what I normally shoot.




Abstract - 8/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


Something about the texture in this stood out to me and I liked  the way the lines ran through from the good to the worn out.


----------



## Garvey

I love the lighting in 6/52.  It really brings that scene to life.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## EOV

8/52 turned out great, especially for something that might have been outside of your comfort zone.


----------



## Bo4key

EOV said:


> 8/52 turned out great, especially for something that might have been outside of your comfort zone.



Thanks, I knew when I was shooting it that I would convert it to black and white but wasn't sure what the end result would look like.


----------



## kschalo

I'm also doing a 52 week challenge with some of my friends on FB.  I found a list online that we've been following, I like that the different ideas force us to try new shots and get out of our comfort zone.  

I look forward to your upcoming photos!


----------



## CherylL

I liked the photo of your daughter with the drape as fill light.  Great idea! Thanks for posting the details of the photos.


----------



## Bo4key

kschalo said:


> I'm also doing a 52 week challenge with some of my friends on FB.  I found a list online that we've been following, I like that the different ideas force us to try new shots and get out of our comfort zone.
> 
> I look forward to your upcoming photos!



Thanks!

I think a list to work from is a great idea.


----------



## Bo4key

Juvenile Hawk - 9/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

A juvenile Broad Wing Hawk


I spotted this hawk a few weeks ago while scouting a location for another shot I was looking to take. I went back this week and was lucky enough that he was there again. 


Cropped from original (I'm gonna need a bigger lens, probably a teleconverter first)


----------



## Bo4key

Lines- 10/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

An old, wooden box from a bottling company. It would have stored pop bottles or maybe something else in a glass bottle. 


I discovered DEDPXL, Zack Arias' new project, and they have a monthly photo assignment. It inspired this week's photo.

I love the grain in the wood and the obvious craftsmanship. Also, the way the light was hitting the box adds to the depth of the image. 

Converted to b&w in Nik SilverEFX Pro 2, slight crop, straightening and other adjustments in LR5

Tamron 17-50 mm @ 50 mm
1/200 
f/3.5
ISO 200


----------



## Bo4key

Nothing on that one eh? Good or bad?


----------



## ronlane

I like 10/52. It's interesting to me.


----------



## Bo4key

ronlane said:


> I like 10/52. It's interesting to me.



Thank you, I've had a request from someone to purchase it as a 24x36 canvas wrap. 

Anyone have a good source for large prints? 

I use London Drugs for a lot of my stuff and am happy with their printing but the largest size I've printed is like 11x16.


----------



## Bo4key

This week, the only chance I had to shoot was a Sunday trip to the park with the family. 
It was a hectic week and this picture sums up about the only time I relaxed all week and spent time with my wife and girls.
The focus is soft, the background is distracting but I love it.





Sunday Walk -11/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

House Finch - 12/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Another shot out the living room window just as the sun came up over the house. I really like the way the sun is lighting these shots. And all the different species of bird coming through is interesting to watch. 

200 mm cropped
1/1250
f/4
ISO 200


----------



## Bo4key

Free Air Guitar - 13/52





I went downtown one afternoon this week to do a litte street shooting. It also gave me an opportunity to dig out my 50mm as I've been shooting with the 70-200 quite a bit.


Street photography is a genre that I love and don't get to do enough of. There wasn't a lot of activity on this particular afternoon but this sign outside a Pawn Shop really stood out to me.


----------



## olivearnold

Generally like the photos! Quite curious where you'll take this one


----------



## Bo4key

Found a new location today and am excited to go bank as I didn't have a lot of time to shoot it, mostly just scouted today. But, I liked the way this one turned out so it bumped the shot I had planned for the week. 





Killdeer in flight - 14/52


----------



## Bo4key

I posted this late last night so maybe a little bump will get some feedback....


I noticed the Killdeer has quite a bit of noise in the shot, mostly due to the crop. I'm wondering if the panning added some as well?


----------



## Bo4key

I'm really enjoying the time I'm getting to spend at Robert Lake Regional Park this spring while all the migratory birds make their stops on their way up north and before the water level gets too low.

The green on the wings of these Teals practically glows in the sunlight. I love the markings. 




Female Green-winged teal - 15/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Canon 70D 
70- 200mm f/4L
200 mm
f/8.0
1/1250
ISO 200


----------



## D-B-J

Bo4key said:


> I'm really enjoying the time I'm getting to spend at Robert Lake Regional Park this spring while all the migratory birds make their stops on their way up north and before the water level gets too low.
> 
> The green on the wings of these Teals practically glows in the sunlight. I love the markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Green-winged teal - 15/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Canon 70D
> 70- 200mm f/4L
> 200 mm
> f/8.0
> 1/1250
> ISO 200



Beautiful! I was looking at these guys in lab the other day, but they were all flying away and I didn't get to see the color on the wings. 

Jake


----------



## Bo4key

Took a trip up to Kamloops for the Easter weekend and visited the BC Wildlife Park, the light was pretty flat that day but I made the best of it. I love the detail in the owl's feathers. 





Barred Owl - 16/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


Canon 70D
Ef 70-200 f/4L
f/5.6
1/800
200mm
ISO 800


----------



## Bo4key

Seems like the birds aren't getting much response, I'll have to change it up soon and find something more interesting.


----------



## Bo4key

More birds!

Last day with the 400mm. I went out looking for Osprey where they nest everyday but they weren't doing anything exciting. This fella was nice enough to pose for me. I have a half dozen shots of the these warblers but this is my favourite of the set. 




Yellow-rumped Warbler - 17/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

I went out for a hike this week, hoping to get some decent, broad landscape shots of Lake Okanagan but the light and clouds weren't co-operating. 


But, the hike was nice and we spotted this breed of snake that I've never seen before. 




Western Yellow-bellied Racer - 18/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


I like the detail in the scales of this juvenile but I feel like the focus on the head isn't as sharp as it could be


----------



## Bo4key

Sunset - 19/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I always thought this horizon line looked like a person laying down. There's a nose and a chin for sure. 


I've been waiting for the right light to hit it to capture it the way I see it.


----------



## Bo4key

This thread isn't getting much feedback, which is a little disappointing. I was really hoping to get some constructive input on at least some of the shots to help me get better.


----------



## Bo4key

I really like taking golfscapes and documenting golf courses and plan on shooting a lot of them this summer and improving that aspect of my photography




Hyde Mountain - 20/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Redtech

I just checked out your flickr.  I love all your pics.  I think they're all great!


----------



## Bo4key

Redtech said:


> I just checked out your flickr.  I love all your pics.  I think they're all great!




Thank you. It's a work in progress.


----------



## Bo4key

Took the family to Vancouver last week for a family vacation and spent some time at Granville Island Market.

The symmetry of the background caught my eye at first and the patron standing in front of it gave it some context




Shopping List - 21/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Tamron 17-55
36 mm 
f/3.5
1/60
ISO 1000
Aperture priority
Minor adj in LR
Converted to BW in Silver Efex Pro


----------



## Bo4key

I scouted this location while in Vancouver to shoot the sunset and had this shot in my mind while thinking about a larger sunset composition. When I went back in the evening with another fellow photog, the clouds and sun weren't cooperating for a sunset photo but I was still able to shoot this other shot that I had in my mind. 

I love the green colors and the detail in the rocks.




Third Beach - 22/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

This week was my daughter's 6th birthday so I thought I would take the opportunity to make my first attempt at off camera flash. The exercise made me realize that I definitely needs to invest in a manual flash and some type of modifier or softbox to really do what I want to accomplish. I had to pull back quite a bit on this to get the exposure mostly right.

I didn't give enough room for her head and probably should have had my wife do a little something more with her hair before shooting. 

I'd especially love some critique on this shot. 




Birthday Girl - 23/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

It's been a couple days. Lots of looks, no comments?


----------



## Bo4key

Weekly installment,  

Went to a family BBQ and wanted to photograph my brothers boxers. The male was willing to pose and I got off a few shots. I've photographed them a time or two before and really like how they turn out in b&w.




Max - 24/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr



[FONT=Proxima Nova, helvetica neue, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]70D
70-200 f/4L
f/8.0
ISO 500
1/1600
140 mm[/FONT]


----------



## Bo4key

Mable Lake #3 - 25/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

We spent the weekend camping in Mabel Lake, BC and had the pleasure of playing 27 holes on their 9 hole course. It is definitely a hidden gem.

I can't take full credit for this shot as I wasn't behind the camera but I put the finishing touches on it in post. It's the closest I can get to a golf self portrait.

Credit to Dodgerfilm for his fine camera work


----------



## Bo4key

Fireman's Door - 26/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I've been by this door a few times downtown and made a point of returning with my camera. I think it will be a great spot for a future portrait shoot too.


----------



## Bo4key

Bernard Paper - 27/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I snapped this candid while walking by this man reading the paper on a bench on Bernard Ave. He had four or five plastic bags with his belongings and didn't seem to have a care in the world.

I'll admit I shot it a week ago but just got to processing it this week.


----------



## Austin Greene

Bo4key said:


> This thread isn't getting much feedback, which is a little disappointing. I was really hoping to get some constructive input on at least some of the shots to help me get better.



Hey man, your project is what inspired me to start my own, so take that as a big plus. Total kudos from me to you for keeping up week to week, I'm finding out it's a tough job. Neither of us see too much feedback, but I think there is something to be said for the improvement seen from keeping yourself shooting week after week after week, that's feedback in and of itself.


----------



## Bo4key

Austin Greene said:


> Bo4key said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't getting much feedback, which is a little disappointing. I was really hoping to get some constructive input on at least some of the shots to help me get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, your project is what inspired me to start my own, so take that as a big plus. Total kudos from me to you for keeping up week to week, I'm finding out it's a tough job. Neither of us see too much feedback, but I think there is something to be said for the improvement seen from keeping yourself shooting week after week after week, that's feedback in and of itself.
Click to expand...


Thank you for the vote of confidence.  It's been tough getting any input for sure but I'm definitely enjoying working on this hobby every week and seeing improvements in my processing and my approach to shooting.


----------



## Theo2

I think that's a fantastic pose on 27/52. Him looking out and towards something. Love it.


----------



## Bo4key

I had a busy couple of weeks, and while I got to shoot, I didn't get any editing in.  So the next two images are getting me caught up.....




Hopper - 28/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr
We have an an abundance of these grasshoppers this year and I have been trying to get a shot I was happy with for a couple of weeks. I think a macro lens would have been easier to use but the results from the 70-200 mm are still pretty good.


----------



## Bo4key

I recently travelled to Alberta for the weekend and spent quite a few hours in the airports waiting. I knew going in I definitely wanted to shoot something with all the natural light from the big windows in the terminal. This scene was exactly what I was looking for. 




Terminal - 29/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

Thanks for all the looks. 

Any one with any criticism at all? Lay it on me.


----------



## Bo4key

Something different for me, but along the street theme.  I really like the colours and randomness of these. 




Bills - 30/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

"Whatever, dad" - 31/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I realized this week that I am halfway through this project and I haven't posted a portrait of my youngest daughter. I asked her today if she wanted to go take a nice photograph and this is the response I got: a roll of the eyes.  Needless to say, I didn't have any other success getting a portrait of her. 

What can I say? She's three.


----------



## Bo4key

Over halfway through the year and I'm really not accomplishing what I had hoped with the project. I can see small improvements but the lack of outside "help" is a little discouraging to be honest.


----------



## Bo4key

Great Spangled Fritillary - 32/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

This week I went for a hike in a new location to find some new bird species to shoot and came across this butterfly along the trail. I couldn't pass up the opportunity with him posing like that in the perfect sunlight.


----------



## Austin Greene

I'd be happy to swap critique with you on a near-weekly basis if you like man, I know your feeling on the lack of outside comments. It seems 52 Week posts fall into the category of "look don't speak" for lots of visitors, a habit of our regularity I suppose. I'm not really looking for critiques on my photos, more using them to get me out there (very satisfying, I'd recommend it), but you are more than welcome if you'd like.


----------



## Bo4key

I'm really starting to feel the limitations (and frustrations) with the 70-200mm for wildlife. I spent about 45 minutes shooting some osprey today teaching a juvenile to fish and didn't get anything I am happy with. Then, I spent a good while watching a flock of waxwings near a murky pond feeding on bugs and just couldn't get close enough to get some of the shots I wanted. I did get a few usable ones but it really is time to get a little more reach. I liked the 400 mm f/5.6L enough when I used it but am wondering about the 150-600 mm. Probably have to rent it to test it out. If only money grew on trees.....





Juvenile Cedar Waxwing - 33/52 by Fo


----------



## Bo4key

This week's photo made it to the Popular Page on 500px, pretty pumped about that. 

Juvenile Cedar Waxwing by FourB Photography / 500px


----------



## Bo4key

Tide - 35/52 by FourB Photography, on Flick


----------



## Bo4key

I realized today that through this entire process, I've only used my DSLR. 

So, this week is a shot from my phone edited with VSCO.




Stairwell - 36/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

This stairwell was in the hospital (I was visiting my 83 year old grandma, she had a fall but is ok) and I loved the way the light was hitting the wires that were interwoven between every floor. I also liked the abstract quality of all the lines.


----------



## Bo4key

Osprey - 37/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I've been trying for a long time to get some decent Osprey photos, but I can't seem to get close enough. This one flew overhead while I was out watching a few of them fishing. 

I like the detail I was able to capture and the composition but I don't like grain and the blown out sky.


----------



## Bo4key

Kalamalka-38/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Austin Greene

Bo4key said:


> Osprey - 37/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I've been trying for a long time to get some decent Osprey photos, but I can't seem to get close enough. This one flew overhead while I was out watching a few of them fishing.
> 
> I like the detail I was able to capture and the composition but I don't like grain and the blown out sky.


I feel you on the blown out sky man, but the grain totally works for this one IMO. Keep it up! 

Also, nice colors on the most recent one. I'm not sure about the composition, but I know you didn't really have much to work with when theres just blue-bird skies like that with no cloud cover.


----------



## Bo4key

Austin Greene said:


> Bo4key said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osprey - 37/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I've been trying for a long time to get some decent Osprey photos, but I can't seem to get close enough. This one flew overhead while I was out watching a few of them fishing.
> 
> I like the detail I was able to capture and the composition but I don't like grain and the blown out sky.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you on the blown out sky man, but the grain totally works for this one IMO. Keep it up!
> 
> Also, nice colors on the most recent one. I'm not sure about the composition, but I know you didn't really have much to work with when theres just blue-bird skies like that with no cloud cover.
Click to expand...


Thanks. 

I posted that photo to another forum and had more of a caption to go with it. I'm really looking forward to going back to that location in the winter months. The sun sets further to the south and the golden light should be more dynamic with some frost/snow to reflect off of. And I'll be able to get the sun in the shot or hope for the sky to be a little more dynamic.


----------



## Bo4key

40/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I didn't spend much time shooting this week but I love this snapshot of the girls playing in the leaves. You can't beat that expression!

I feel like this project lost a lot of steam last month, I even missed a week, but it was the busiest work month of the year for me. This month I'm heading to Victoria for a few days and will have more time to shoot. I'm really looking forward to shooting the fall colours that are starting to come out.


----------



## Bo4key

Took a trip out to Victoria for the weekend and drove out to Port Renfrew for a day trip of hiking. 

I originally shot this thinking it would be a nice black and white because the sun was high in the sky and contrasty but I'm really happy with, and prefer the color version. 




Botanical Beach - 41/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dustin746

Well, I don't know much about photography. I don't even have a camera except for my phone, but I think they're all pretty good. Love that last one


----------



## Bo4key

Fan Tan Alley - 42/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Victoria, BC

I'm sure this well-known alley in Victoria has been shot a  thousand times over. I wanted to find a new perspective and show it from a different angle.


----------



## Bo4key

Coffee Reflection - 43/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I spotted this shot while having breakfast and I loved the warm tone of the light reflecting off the wood panelling in the restaurant.


----------



## Austin Greene

Keep up the solid work man! Really love the textures in the bricks from the previous photo, and the light hitting the mans face from the table in this one!


----------



## Bo4key

Downy Woodpecker - 44/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I haven't been out for a walk birding in quite a few weeks, so I went to a regional park that I haven't spent much time in to see if I could find a new species to shoot. I chased this guy around for about 20 mins waiting for the light to improve but it was mostly overcast and the trees were fairly thick despite losing a lot of their leaves.  

I'm happy with how it turned out overall and that I was able to get close enough with the 70-200.


----------



## Bo4key

Dalton - 45/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Healer for Jesus, Bernard Ave., Kelowna, B.C.

I met Dalton on my way for lunch this week. He asked for some change and I asked him if I could do a portrait in exchange. We spent about ten minutes talking and taking a few shots. He told me he was a healer for Jesus, shook my hand and told me everything will be OK.


----------



## Austin Greene

Great portrait man! Solid DOF


----------



## Bo4key

Austin Greene said:


> Great portrait man! Solid DOF



Thanks. 

This is definitely my favorite street shot I've done so far.


----------



## Bo4key

Cooper's Hawk - 46/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Went out to an area today that is known to have owls, but I haven't seen any now in two trips. But, I did spot this hawk that was sitting on a tree limb not ten feet above the trail and adjacent to a little rise beside the trail that I was able to go up slightly and get a shot straight across. Even though he was only 40 feet away from me, I still had to crop a little in post with the 70-200mm.

The sun light couldn't have been better though and he couldn't have been positioned any better.


----------



## Didereaux

Bo4key said:


> Kingfisher 7/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr
> 
> I had spotted this male Belted Kingfisher a few times near Lake Okanagan but was never able to get a decent photo. I visited the same location a few times this week trying to finally capture him. This is the result. Unfortunately he was in the shade but I am fairly happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> Cropped from original with adjustments in LR.




You should be happy with that shot.  Kingfishers are, to me, one of the toughest birds to shoot...hands down.


----------



## Bo4key

Bear Creek - 46/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Some friends and I went for a hike in Bear Creek Provicial Park this week. I'd never been and have heard that the falls are nice in the summer so I thought this would be a good opportunity to scout the area for next year. Everything was mostly frozen, even though it hasn't been that cold yet.

I liked the texture in the rocks mixed with the ice and moving water beneath it in this scene.

Converted to black and white in Nik Silver Efex Pro 2.


----------



## Bo4key

Window Light - 47 / 52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

They say the best camera is the one you have with you. i loved the window light while we were having coffee one day this week so I snapped this portrait with my cell phone.

Processed with VSCOcam


----------



## Austin Greene

Bo4key said:


> Bear Creek - 46/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Some friends and I went for a hike in Bear Creek Provicial Park this week. I'd never been and have heard that the falls are nice in the summer so I thought this would be a good opportunity to scout the area for next year. Everything was mostly frozen, even though it hasn't been that cold yet.
> 
> I liked the texture in the rocks mixed with the ice and moving water beneath it in this scene.
> 
> Converted to black and white in Nik Silver Efex Pro 2.



Really enjoy the textures on this one. I do wish the whites were a bit brighter though. Still, a solid conversion!


----------



## Bo4key

> Really enjoy the textures on this one. I do wish the whites were a bit brighter though. Still, a solid conversion!



Thanks. I think I'm afraid to blow out the whites on a shot like this so I end up underexposing them a little bit.


----------



## Austin Greene

Bo4key said:


> Really enjoy the textures on this one. I do wish the whites were a bit brighter though. Still, a solid conversion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm afraid to blow out the whites on a shot like this so I end up underexposing them a little bit.
Click to expand...

Better to underexpose and raise in post a tad then to overexpose, so good logic there. The should could really benefit from a bit of sharpening and selective dodging/burning to show off that cracked ice. Here's a 3 minute edit, hoping that's ok based on your ok to edit setting.

Original: 



Bear Creek - 46/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

Edit:


----------



## Bo4key

Hardy Falls - 48/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr

I ran into a couple other local photogs while I was out shooting this location this week. They told me that two days prior, the falls had been completely frozen over which is what I was anticipating any ways. I'm glad that they weren't! 

I think the running water mixed with ice just adds to the composition. 

I wanted to capture the whole scene and not just focus in on the falls themselves. The mix of snow covered and bare rocks really added to the scene and I think the black and white really brings out the detail in every thing.


----------



## BillM

Cool project, I just stumbled across it for the first time but read through it all. I think your first shot still may be the strongest of the entire series but it was interesting to see how you went from one area of interest to another. Well done


----------



## Bo4key

BillM said:


> Cool project, I just stumbled across it for the first time but read through it all. I think your first shot still may be the strongest of the entire series but it was interesting to see how you went from one area of interest to another. Well done



Thank you. 

I'm a big fan of the first shot too, but I thought that was more sentimental than anything. 

The train set is probably another of my favorites.


----------



## Bo4key

Color version of the same location, slightly different angle. 




Hardy Falls by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

I hope everyone is enjoying their Holiday Season.

I'm in Northern Manitoba this week and next, on the Saskatchewan border, and was hoping to shoot the night sky but the clouds haven't lifted since our arrival.

At least the in-laws have a photogenic pup to keep me busy.




Trapper - 50/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

This week I braved the minus 27 Celsius temperature with a windchill of minus 42 to get my shot. The skies finally cleared up here in Northern Sask and I couldn't resist the last few moments of daylight. 




Amisk Lake - 51/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

Just about done this project, one more photo to go. 

I don't think I will be doing another weekly project for 2015 but I'm going to find another personal project to work on to keep going on my photographic journey. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Bo4key

This is Stacey.

I met him at the Orange Toad in Flin Flon, MB while having a coffee on one of my last days of vacation.

After meeting and talking for a few minutes, Stacey wanted to show me his new glasses so I asked if I could take his picture. He turns 42 next month.



Stacey - 52/52 by FourB Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bo4key

So I've come to the end of my year long, 52 week project. 

When I set out to do this project, I never had a theme in mind really and that's pretty evident going through the set. There's a pretty big mixed bag of styles and types of photography. 

It was a good learning experience and there are a quite a few images I am proud of. 

I've enjoyed taking portraits of interesting people a lot more than I thought I would and it's helped me get over a fear of talking to strangers while I have the camera. 

My next project will be this exact type of photography however I'm not going to put a time frame on it for now, it's just something that I will be keeping an eye out for over the next few months and maybe stretch it out over a year or two and put together a photobook. It will not include interviews like the Humans of New York project but more or less conversations with people. 

If you'd like to see the whole project in an easier to view format you can find it here

Project52 - an album on Flickr

Some of you will notice there is no week39, life was just too busy then and that week was a total bust.

Thank you to everyone who viewed these images over the last year and to all those who provided some input.


----------



## alv

i came acrossed this thread late if your still out there .injoyed the pics and the idea i think was worth stealing.thank you for your time,and sharing al


----------



## Bo4key

Thank you, it was fun.


----------



## Austin Greene

Bo4key said:


> So I've come to the end of my year long, 52 week project.
> 
> When I set out to do this project, I never had a theme in mind really and that's pretty evident going through the set. There's a pretty big mixed bag of styles and types of photography.
> 
> It was a good learning experience and there are a quite a few images I am proud of.
> 
> I've enjoyed taking portraits of interesting people a lot more than I thought I would and it's helped me get over a fear of talking to strangers while I have the camera.
> 
> My next project will be this exact type of photography however I'm not going to put a time frame on it for now, it's just something that I will be keeping an eye out for over the next few months and maybe stretch it out over a year or two and put together a photobook. It will not include interviews like the Humans of New York project but more or less conversations with people.
> 
> If you'd like to see the whole project in an easier to view format you can find it here
> 
> Project52 - an album on Flickr
> 
> Some of you will notice there is no week39, life was just too busy then and that week was a total bust.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who viewed these images over the last year and to all those who provided some input.



Well done man! I'm also approaching the end of my own project, and man, it's been transformative. Really interesting experience watching yours over the past year, I can't believe it's been that long! I'm excited to see what you do with the next one, and surprisingly, you and I are again heading in the same direction. I decided a couple weeks ago that my next project would be a sort of 100 Strangers based theme, I haven't decided whether or not to keep the timeline. 

Really solid job on this one, and good luck on the next! I'll be keeping an eye out


----------

